# rest in peace sweet little Jaffa cake :(



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

I tried for you baby but you just gave up. there will never be another like you


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about this...You must be devistated....

R.I.P lil fella
x


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

_so sorry to hear about your loss, thoughts are with you, just remember the good times. _​


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you guys. I'm gutted. he was so beautifull but so sick towards the end


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Kat

I am so so sorry....

i dont have any words for you to help make it better..

just my thoughts... but I think you know that anyway...


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

im so sorry
r.i.p jaffa xxxxx


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

R.I.P little one  So sorry Reiyyu


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

our thoughts are with you kat


r.i.p. jaffa


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Reiyuu said:


> Thank you guys. I'm gutted. he was so beautifull but so sick towards the end


 
he was beautiful but you did what you could for him. he wasnt very well when we were at yours but you tried your best and thats all you could do

rip jaffa xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awwww, R.I.P *


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

R.I.P little Jaffa. that was a beautiful poem btw. puts what every grieving owner is thinking into words.


----------

